# VIC - squid off mornington



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Managed to sneak out for a quick squid fish after work, ended up with 9 myself in about 1 hour. For Mornington squid they were a ripper size and the bright orange yak is a bit duller in colour now, thanks to a generous spray of ink. 8 were caught on a brown coloured jig and 1 on a small pink jig. Fresh bait and a great feed all in one session. I laid the biggest squid out on top of an esky, for the picture and I had trouble getting one into the yak as it decided to stick to the bottom of the yak.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice effort topgun, seems to be a few around by all reports.


----------



## Starver (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Pete looks like a great feed there.

Cheers Pete.


----------



## DantheFishoMan (Apr 16, 2009)

Good to see someone took advantage of the ripper day we had today! Good work mate, calamari for dinner and a stack of squid heads to smack the reds with.

Dan


----------



## FISHPEDDLER (May 12, 2007)

Some ripper Calamari there mate, What brand and size jigs are you using? Cheers Paul


----------



## hardyaka (Dec 22, 2008)

plenty of rings there Pete :twisted:   
couldnt have asked for better weather to be chasing them!


----------



## mattyp (Mar 7, 2008)

Just being out there tonight would have a picture. Squid is a bonus.
Well done Pete!


----------



## fishnsurf (Jul 20, 2009)

Good work Pete, I've yet to land a squid this season :? . Though I havn't really focused on them, but the freezer really needs some back up bait.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for today Pete showing us the tips and tricks.
Headed down there from about 11am today to about 6pm with little success.

































Bay was flat as. Hooked onto 6 Squid as I was only in 2metres of water and could see them grabbing it but couldn't get them in.
Was getting annoying. Will head back after them heaps of them there thanks to Pete's Spot!

Thanks, Mitch


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

So much for keeping it a secret spot with those beautiful photos of the exact location spot Mitch........only joking. Stand by for the jig details. Couldn't let a day like this go by without getting the yak wet, they have been few and far between. With Squid like this moving into the bay, the rest of the food chain won't be far behind. snap snap snap snapper...


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

and the winning jig was the (drum roll)









the actual colour of the jig is a little bit darker than the photograph . I fished the 2nd 2 hours of the run in tide, started in about 5m of water and just on dark we were in about 2m of water.


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

What a great haul.

Well done ;-)


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

managed to sneak out after work again, landed 3 squid and lost a monster that towed me around for a while. green and brown jigs worked.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Snuck out again at 5pm tonight, Thursday 1/10 - launched at Mornington Boat Ramp, lovely and calm. Paddled 500m and in the first 2 drifts over the weed bed with 2 rods out, managed 4 squid. Biggest went 31cm + on the hood length. Realy good squid for where I was. Also heard that a 6kg Snapper was caught off Mt Eliza today (out of a boat), silver whiting bait. That is as much information as I could get, but it is looking good for the Yak Snapper Fishing comp on 24/10/09.







Both jigs were yo zuri 2.5 brown.


----------



## jarrodday (Sep 23, 2009)

Well done TOPGUN, I did much the same on Tuesday with my dear wife. we only fished off red rocks for about an hour catching a dozen.


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

ha, when you said you were getting a stern drive, I didn't think it was a human stern drive. what fuel does it run on? Ok, I was at Red Rocks as well.


----------

